#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Waitaha Prophecy

## Rezenic

August 15, 2009 is the date for this prophecy and it states: 

"It will be the beginning of a new human dream, a dream with belief that the heavens will open and our brothers and sisters of the universe will reveal themselves"

I was just wondering what you all think about this. Here are some other links that may interest you.

YouTube - Ancient Prophecy for August 15 2009!! a interview with a guys who has been studying the Waitaha and a book called The Serpent of Light.

----------

